# Masterdrive MC



## Lazarus™ (30 August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Simovert Masterdrive MC und möchte folgendes machen:

Endloskette mit Mitnehmern, Kettenfachlänge zwischen 100 und 400mm.
Ich möchte diese Kette getaktet und ungetaktet mit verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten z.B. 300mm vorziehen, Pausenzeit und dann nächster Takt, bzw. ständig vorziehen (entsprechend langsamer).
Die Kettenfachlänge (Vorzugslänge), Geschwindigkeit, Start-Stoprampen sollen über Profibus vorgegeben werden. Hardwareseitig hätte ich gerne nur eine Freigabe und gesicherten Halt (NOT-AUS). Starten, Referenzieren und so weiter über DP. 
Kann mir da jemand Tips geben ?   Ich habe vorher nie mit Siemens Servo's gearbeitet und komme nicht so recht voran. DriveES Basis hätte ich da.

Danke...


----------



## Lazarus™ (3 September 2006)

Nach einigem testen mit dem DriveMonitor...
... Nicht wirklich weitergekommen. :???: 
Wenn jemand weiterhelfen kann, ich bin für jeden Tip/Beispielcode dankbar...


----------



## maxi (4 September 2006)

Bin auch gerade mit 15 und 14  MC plus bestraft.
Ein wenig kann ich dir sagen, jedoch habe ich momentan selbst Probleme.

Im Drive Monitor gibt es ja eine benutzergeführte Inbetriebnahme.
Da kannst du alles einstellen.

Zum einspielen in den MC musst du an der Klemme X103 ein spezielles Serielles Kabel vom PC aus anklemmen.
Falls du anschlussbelegung brauchst sag bescheit, habe die hier.

Dann musst du im FU zuerst deinen Profibus Paraemter eingeben.
Also Wert p060 auf 4 und dann in p917 die Profibus Adresse.

Nun müssen in den FU der Istwertgeber verknüpft werden.
Hier habe ich selbst problem egerade wiel diese §$%§$%§$%&§$%*fluch* bockige Mistding mir vorher immer einen Fehler beim Wert p060 der auf Wert 7 muss anzeigt. 
Habe nun einen Techniker bestellt. Mein Cheffe ist schon recht besorgt wann es endlich fertig wird.

Die Ansteuerung von der SPS her ist hingegen wieder easy.

Morgen oder Übermorgen wenn der Siemens Techniker da war und ich weiss wie der misdingens Wert 60 auf 7 kommt und ich den richtigen Parameter habe kann ich dir vielleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## McMallan (4 September 2006)

*P060*

Überprüfe mal, ob die Werte der Indizes in den  Parametern P358 und P359 
übereinstimmen.
Des weiteren sollte sich der Antrieb nicht in der Regelung befinden.
Gruß
McMallan


----------



## Lazarus™ (6 September 2006)

Hallo Maxi,

danke ... Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, da ich schon in Verzug bin. Siemens keine Zeit hat und bei mir so langsam die Nerven blank liegen 
Und das heisst schon was, normal bin ich ruhig , ausgeglichen und geduldig für solche Sachen. 
Ich hoffe du bekommst deinen hin, dann kann ich eventuell davon profitieren *grinzzz*


----------



## maxi (7 September 2006)

Huhu,


ich kann es nun.
Es ist sehr schwer anfangs den Überblick zu bekommen.
Nun habe ich aber den Durchblick, es ist absolut nicht schwer wenn man es einmal kapiert hat. für mich ist es momentan jetzt allerdings sehr schwer es zu erklären.

Nach dem gerführen Einrichten und Profibus Einstellen, vorrausgesetzt deine HW Config in der SPS stimmt auch:

Zuerst einmal musst du die LU ausrechnen, das sind die Umdrehungen/Zeit 

Je nach Gebersystem musst du dann die Geber, Solwerte usw über die K oder Kk in die P Parameter verknüpfen.

Die Auflösung auch noch fest angeben, ich habe tauselstel Millimeter genommen. Das heist wenn der Geber auf 1000 steht ist es 1 mm.
Auf 100000 dann 100mm

Danach die Fahrbereiche und Geschindigkeiten für Einrichtbetrieb, Positionieren 1 und 2 verknüpfen.

Nun über das Oszyloskopedingens schauen ob es funktioniert und bei Absolutwertgebern darauf achten das man sich nicht in einen Sprungbereich befindet.

Also nächtes den Wert Teachen. So das bei deiner Grundstellung du auch Wert 0 hast.

Nun die Paremeter für Eingangsbereiche, Befehle (Wie Ein Aus, Quittieren, Einrichtvbetrieb, HArdwarendaschlter, Rückmeldungen etc. etc.) Paremtrieren.

Nun solltest du über eien VAT Tabelle deinen FU hin und her fahren können.

Als nächstes dann den Softwarendschlater falls benötigt.
Habe einfach absolutes Abschlaten und die eine Richtung versperren +1 cm gemacht und alles mit Und Gliedern intern verknüpft.

Und Glieder und bestimmte Paremter musst du immer erst vorher aktivieren.

Ah Geber udn Motorkabel absolut nur trennen, abstecken etc. wenn der FU keinerlei Spannung hat.

Hoffe das ist jetzt mal etwas hilfreich für dich.
Für Spezielle Fragen oder Paraemter kann ich evtl, wenn ich Zeit habe die noh helfen oder sie dir raussuchen bzw. dir die Seiten was du brauchst zeigen.

Grussel FU Grüsse


----------



## maxi (7 September 2006)

Wohnst du zufällig nähe München?
Dann hätte ich ihn dir am Sonntag evtl.  alles berechnet und eingestellt.


----------



## Lazarus™ (9 September 2006)

Nee, leider genau das andere Ende (Schleswig-Holstein)
Aber Mittwoch kommt der nette Mann von Siemens.....
Danke für Eure Tips...  Doch ich bin wohl doch zu blöd


----------



## maxi (11 September 2006)

Ne bist nich zu doofi,
Das muss einfach einmal gezeigt werden damit man es kapiert.

Ich glaube ich schriebe igrnedwann doch ein Buch *Steuerung und Antriebstechnik für Dummis in 10 Bänden* 



PS:
Der Beste Mann für FU von Siemens ist eine Frau 
`Und die ist echt richtig fit.


----------



## Lazarus™ (14 September 2006)

Hi Maxi,

so das Teil rennt. War ja ganz easy irgendwie  

Irgendwie gefallen mir die MC's...   Sehr mächtige Geräte...

Danke für deinen Support !

lg  Thorsten


----------



## maxi (15 September 2006)

Gell, wenn man einmal gezeigt bekommt ist es echt leicht 

Ich finde die Teile auch sehr cool.

Dagegen ist ein Omron oder ABB echt veraltet.


----------

